# Pipe Stretcher Overdrive Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 27, 2020)

A Cool Sounding Overdrive!
Mods: 2N3906 PNP Silicon in place of BC307B.
           3 way SHIFT toggle switch & 10nf Cap added.
           2 way FAT toggle switch - Stock 10nf Input cap & 10nF Cap for total of 20nF.
           Stereo Input Jack & Battery Clip.


----------



## cooder (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice one! Might have to look into that one too...!


----------



## Barry (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 29, 2020)

Killing it Again!


----------



## Flashheart (Oct 15, 2021)

music6000 said:


> A Cool Sounding Overdrive!
> Mods: 1N3906 PNP Silicon in place of BC307B.
> 3 way SHIFT toggle switch & 10nf Cap added.
> 2 way FAT toggle switch - Stock 10nf Input cap & 10nF Cap for total of 20nF.
> ...


This looks awesome.  Did you use a 2N3906 instead of BC307B?  It said 1N3906 and I can't find that but I have 2N3906's.  Sorry I'm not the brightest tool in the shed.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 16, 2021)

rbottoms said:


> This looks awesome.  Did you use a 2N3906 instead of BC307B?  It said 1N3906 and I can't find that but I have 2N3906's.  Sorry I'm not the brightest tool in the shed.


Typing error, It's a 2N3906!


----------



## HamishR (Oct 16, 2021)

A 1N3906 is a bizarre rare PNP diode. Not very popular because nobody knows how to work it.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 16, 2021)

rbottoms said:


> This looks awesome.  Did you use a 2N3906 instead of BC307B?  It said 1N3906 and I can't find that but I have 2N3906's.  Sorry I'm not the brightest tool in the shed.


You can use a SPDT ON/OFF/ON for the Shift Toggle instead of ON/ON & add a 10 or 15nF capacitor to give you an in between shift so you have 3 instead of 2 positions!
It requires just soldering the cap between bottom Toggle pad & Leg 1 of Tone pot like I did
Mine is on the Solder side of the PCB :


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2021)

What?  No Eyelet Board? 
Well done as always, Phill.  The FAT switch & 3-way shift are cool & easy mods.  That Fat cap could be even fatter, I went with 47nF on mine.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 16, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What?  No Eyelet Board?
> Well done as always, Phill.  The FAT switch & 3-way shift are cool & easy mods.  That Fat cap could be even fatter, I went with 47nF on mine.


This Build was a year ago, I had to look up to see what I actually did.
It's a Great sounding pedal & those little mods make it even better!!!


----------



## mdc (Oct 18, 2021)

It really is a great overdrive, excellent for gritty rhythm guitars.


----------

